# Monitor Fish Tank (art)



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.billychasen.com/

look at the 3rd one down and play the video.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I would think that this would be somewhat stressful for the fish. It might be alright for the Mexican Blind Cave Tetras though? You could just leave the lights off and keep the monitor on (a solid color would look better). Since they are white, they would pick up the color from the monitor and wouldn't mind living in the "darkness".

I do think that I'll keep my planted tanks with daylight lighting!


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Who knows what fish think about the things we do or indeed, do they even think at all, like we do?

I have been saying for a long time that the critters we keep do not get choices about being wherever we put them or how we care for them.

Beyond that...interesting.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

You may find the following book an interesting read:

"Fish Behavior in the Aquarium and in the Wild" 
http://www.amazon.com/Fish-Behavior-Aquarium-Comstock-Books/dp/0801487722


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Man, how does a daft punk song fit into this vid? 

And any, pertty cool concept, but yeah, the different moving light might seem stressful on the fish, but you never know.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't know. What I do know is; that was probably the most annoying song I've heard in a really long time. I'd rather hear Gilbert Gottfreid, sing Celine Dion covers. uke: uke:

If your gonna make a cool monitor tank contraption. At least scape the tank nice. .... plastic plants :icon_oak: :icon_oak:


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Lol, technologic.

And yeah, maybe they just didn't know about planted tanks?


----------

